# Vomiting Jewel Cichlid. Please help !



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a 5/6 year old Male Jewel Cichild, for the past 2 weeks or so he has been vomiting a lot !. It's usually hours after I have fed him but can be hours just before I fed him so it can be anytime. Have checked PH balance ect and everything seems fine. The other fish in the tank are fine as well it's just him. I feed them bloodworm and brine. Please help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sounds like a blockage, skip the worms for a while (brine can be a laxative) and try some peas.


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok will keep to brine and try peas. Just normal garden peas ?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

use tinned peas from the tin or boil frozen with no salt 
and take the skin off


----------

